# Curb weight of the SE-R?



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I was reading the September issue of Car and Driver and they have the curb weight of the SE-R being about 141 pound heavier than the 3.5SE. 
This can't possibly be true, if it was it would make it slower than the 3.5SE even with the extra 10hp.
Help me understand....


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, C&D weighed the SE-R at 3380 pounds. I believe they are listed a little over 3300, like 3320 or so, so with fuel in the car, 3380 makes sense. Also, the 18" wheel package isn't exactly light per se, so it makes sense that the SE-R would weigh more than many SE's that aren't loaded up with optioned equipment like the SE-R is standard. The SE-R is more of a looks and handling package really, even with the Sentra SE-R's and Spec-v's, same thing. Sure I wish we'd get an extra 30HP, but we didn't...time to mod!


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

cjbaldw said:


> Yes, C&D weighed the SE-R at 3380 pounds. I believe they are listed a little over 3300, like 3320 or so, so with fuel in the car, 3380 makes sense. Also, the 18" wheel package isn't exactly light per se, so it makes sense that the SE-R would weigh more than many SE's that aren't loaded up with optioned equipment like the SE-R is standard. The SE-R is more of a looks and handling package really, even with the Sentra SE-R's and Spec-v's, same thing. Sure I wish we'd get an extra 30HP, but we didn't...time to mod!



Thanks, answers that question. If nothing else they look great.... Thanks again for the reply. 

By the way, your 1/4 mile times are to shabby.


----------



## Pork (Aug 3, 2005)

FYI, The SE-R's motor is purposely restricted....

The exhaust has a crimped area as it leads to the Mufflers, and the intake system is 
less than optimum.... Replaceing the intake with the Nismo SE-R intake gave nissantuner magazine a 12.9hp gain at peak, and 26hp gain at 4000rpm....

Rare, I know. Typically CAI's deliver nearly no gains at all....

Just by altering air delivery and exhaust, you'll see decent (surprising) gains.....


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Pork said:


> FYI, The SE-R's motor is purposely restricted....
> 
> The exhaust has a crimped area as it leads to the Mufflers, and the intake system is
> less than optimum.... Replaceing the intake with the Nismo SE-R intake gave nissantuner magazine a 12.9hp gain at peak, and 26hp gain at 4000rpm....
> ...


Obviously you haven't looked underneath the SE-R and the SE. I have owned a 3.5 SE (own SE-R) and seen them both on a lift. The SE has crimped exhaust piping not the SE-R. The exhaust actually looks bigger on ther SE-R. There was a point not to crimp it for performance reasons, call NISMO and ask. As far as CAI, NPM has put a dyno chart on their website stating the actual diffs between CAI and not.
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august05/nismo_intake/


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I was reading the September issue of Car and Driver and they have the curb weight of the SE-R being about 141 pound heavier than the 3.5SE.
> This can't possibly be true, if it was it would make it slower than the 3.5SE even with the extra 10hp.
> Help me understand....


Screw them. Seriously, You want real facts then got to http://www.nissanusa.com and you will find that the 3.5 SE is listed @3299 and the SE-R listed @3377 diff of 78 pounds or go to a car lot and look inside the drivers door and it'll tell you. Those C&D guys know their stuff but unless they put those cars on scales and weighed them then I take their word with a grain of salt. A lot of factors can change this; full of fluids, driver weight, and equipment for testing,etc... can change this number. I trust Nissan.


----------



## Pork (Aug 3, 2005)

1serhappyhunter said:


> Obviously you haven't looked underneath the SE-R and the SE. I have owned a 3.5 SE (own SE-R) and seen them both on a lift. The SE has crimped exhaust piping not the SE-R. The exhaust actually looks bigger on ther SE-R. There was a point not to crimp it for performance reasons, call NISMO and ask. As far as CAI, NPM has put a dyno chart on their website stating the actual diffs between CAI and not.
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august05/nismo_intake/


First, you are incorrect . Lot's of '05 Altima SE-R owners have the crimp in the "Y" pipe just before the mufflers. 

Secondly, the cai info I gave pretty much sums up that article, because
that's where I remembered reading it.....



nissanperformancemag said:


> How does *12.9 hp * and 13.52 lb ft of torque at the wheels sound? Yeah, hard to believe but those are just the *peak numbers*. *At 4800 RPM's * the NISMO intake made *25.6 hp * over stock and an astounding 28.11 lb ft more of torque. For once we're short on words about something.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Pork said:


> First, you are incorrect . Lot's of '05 Altima SE-R owners have the crimp in the "Y" pipe just before the mufflers.
> 
> Secondly, the cai info I gave pretty much sums up that article, because
> that's where I remembered reading it.....


Again you proved my point that there an actual difference in cai vs. stock for the car which is actually worth while. Wish I had a camera to prvoe that there is no crimp in the 'y' bend just before the mufflers. Before buying the car the salesman and I looked at one on the lift getting new fog lights, and there is no "crimp"


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Pork said:


> FYI, The SE-R's motor is purposely restricted....
> 
> The exhaust has a crimped area as it leads to the Mufflers, and the intake system is
> less than optimum.... Replaceing the intake with the Nismo SE-R intake gave nissantuner magazine a 12.9hp gain at peak, and 26hp gain at 4000rpm....
> ...


Never heard of Nissan Tuner Magazine....you sure you got the name right?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

myoung said:


> Never heard of Nissan Tuner Magazine....you sure you got the name right?


probably ment a tuner magazine as iin Nissanperformancemagazine.com


----------

